# Mast cell tumor



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*yahoo groups mast cell*

There is a yahoo group that is specific to mast cell tumors and there treatment. They do discuss chemo. I have had three goldens with mast cell. None on chemo. Good luck


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I have 1 dog who had 2 mast cell tumors removed, no chemo. Neither tumor returned and he has had no new mast cell tumors in 2 years.
Wishing you the best with your pup.


----------



## sunflwr81 (Jun 27, 2013)

How is Sandy doing now?


----------

